# SVN mit IIS



## mgraf (24. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich hoffe dieses Forum passt soweit.

Ich suche ein Subversion System, dass auf Windows mit dem IIS betrieben werden kann.
Die meisten funktionieren leider nur mitn Apachen, meines Wissens..

Features: (die üblichen halt ;-) )
- Versionskontrolle (Dateien, Verzeichnis)
- Markup der Unterschiede (+farblich ?)
- Binärdateien handeln (.exe, .zip, tar.gz)

das wären halt mal die, die mir am wichtigsten wären

Ich kenn zwar MS Visual Source Safe, weiß aber nicht - wegen der Namensähnlichkeitn - ob das Teil auch andere Dateien als .net kann, ich arbeite mit, HTML, CSS, Python, PHP. Das sollte es halt schon können ;-)

Hoffe jemand kennt eine Lösung
lg
michi


----------



## Alexander Schuc (24. September 2008)

Hi.

Die von dir aufgezählten Features gehören zu SVN und haben nichts mit Apache oder IIS zu tun. Einen Webserver bräuchtest du nur, wenn du irgendeine Art Webaccess zu deinem SVN Repository brauchst.

Installiere einfach den SVN Server und benutze die SVN Client Software deiner Wahl. (TortoiseSVN, RapidSVN, etc.)


lg, Alex


----------



## mgraf (24. September 2008)

Das ist ja soweit das Problem, ich kann/darf keinen Server darauf installieren.
Nur der IIS bleibt mir...

Das mit dem Online-Zugriff weiß ich schon, genau den brauche ich ja auch - hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (24. September 2008)

Wenn du nichts installieren darfst, wirds nicht klappen. Die SVN Software wirst ja dennoch benötigen.

Onlinezugriff hast du auch ohne IIS/Apache, nur über kein Webinterface.


----------



## mgraf (24. September 2008)

Die SVN-Software an sich ist klar, aber keinen anderen Webserver als IIS.
Und das WebInterface, ist zwar nicht 100% nötig - ist aber ein sehr nützliches Tool, wenn ich online die Änderungen mit anderen besprechen kann, oder die Änderungen sofort sehe!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (24. September 2008)

Ok.

Hab kurz gegoogelt und fand: http://www.svniis.org/ - SVN-IIS gives access to Subversion via Microsoft Webserver (IIS)

Wie gesagt, eben gefunden, und deswegen von mir ungetestet.


----------



## mgraf (24. September 2008)

den hatte ich auch schon, trotzdem danke ;-)
aber leider:



> Prerequisites
> 
> * .NET Framework 2.0 has to be installed on the Webserver
> * *Access from the IIS webserver to a running Apache webserver, interfacing an SVN repository (no need running on the same machine)*


----------



## Alexander Schuc (24. September 2008)

mgraf hat gesagt.:


> den hatte ich auch schon, trotzdem danke ;-)
> aber leider:



Oh x_X

Sorry ^^


----------



## mgraf (24. September 2008)

Konntest du ja net wissen! 

Aber ich denke, ich hab jetzt eine kleine Lösung gefunden - hoffentlich nicht für immer - ich installier mir einfach auf einem VM Server alles was ich brauche und häng in mit einem VPN ins Netz - soforn ich das darf....

Trotzdem suche ich noch eine "normale" Lösung ohne VM 

lg
michi


----------

